# Octane One Prone Build



## cmiller18y (Mar 18, 2020)

Just finished building this fun Hardtail! I went with a 130mm travel Rockshox Recon Boost. The rear is not boost however but it was such a good deal. Put an 11-50 11 speed Sunrace to complete the 1X setup. Specialized butcher 27.5x2.5 front and e*thirteen 27.5x2.35 rear. Shimano Deore hydraulic brakes and Shimano Deore Derailleur. Mostly Raceface for the other parts. Anyway I just finished it and I absolutely love it so I had to share!


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Nice build, I was going for the 29er version until CRC tried charging me $150 for shipping the frame to New York.


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

Dirt Road said:


> Nice build, I was going for the 29er version until CRC tried charging me $150 for shipping the frame to New York.


Is that a Brexit thing, or just a "money thing"? That blows though. I had to go look at their site and yep, the "orders over $X" banner is gone. To the OP, love mine too....went with the 29er and it's a solid all-rounder.


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

My NS Eccentric frame was shipped at $40 last year so brexit I think....


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

I have a 27.5 that is similar,140mm X-fusion sweep fork, 1x10 ,32t x11-46 sunrace, the wheel set from my 2016 reign,150mm x-fusion dropper.... fun cheap bike

things i would change, longer reach and maybe 1 degree slacker HA and 1 degree steeper on the SA


----------



## cmiller18y (Mar 18, 2020)

theMISSIONARY said:


> I have a 27.5 that is similar,140mm X-fusion sweep fork, 1x10 ,32t x11-46 sunrace, the wheel set from my 2016 reign,150mm x-fusion dropper.... fun cheap bike
> 
> things i would change, longer reach and maybe 1 degree slacker HA and 1 degree steeper on the SA


Yeah I got the frame used so I figured it was time to build it up haha. How do you like your dropper?


----------



## cmiller18y (Mar 18, 2020)

Dirt Road said:


> Nice build, I was going for the 29er version until CRC tried charging me $150 for shipping the frame to New York.


Wow! Could you find it anywhere else to get past that?


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

it works well, the only thing that's annoying is the cable ends(the end that is cut) at the post not the lever.


----------



## BiciMapas (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice bike. I just build one as well about a month ago. How have those Ganopper crank arms performed? What bottom bracket did you use?


----------



## cmiller18y (Mar 18, 2020)

BiciMapas said:


> Nice bike. I just build one as well about a month ago. How have those Ganopper crank arms performed? What bottom bracket did you use?


Thanks! I went with a Shimano Saint but thats because I quickly hit my budget with other stuff haha. The Gannoper is "ok". The finish is a little worn but it works fine for me. My buddy I bought it from took it off some big drops with no issues but i've not done the same yet.


----------

